# Basement AC Air Duct Fan Motor not operating



## fultimn (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a 2000 Beaver Marquis,   My AC unit was mgf. by SCS (Specific Climate Systems) Frigette (model # R-VAC 2702) who are now out of business. The Co was bought out but the new Co. did not buy the A/C business. Don't know where their parts/assets went to. My problem is, is that the fan that blows cool air through the exchanger to the coach air ducts will not come on when the system is in Low Cool Mode. Tried changing the fan control on the thermostat from Auto to Manual Lo then to High, still no fan control. However, when I switch the A/C mode to High Cool Mode, the air duct fan will come on and run, but this only happens after the second compressor kicks on. Both compressors and the condenser cooling fan are OK. Need schematics/source for parts if available like thermostats and control boards etc. Thanks, fultimn.


----------



## vanole (Aug 4, 2010)

RE: Basement AC Air Duct Fan Motor not operating

Not sure when Beaver was acquired by Monaco but you may want to ask them if they have any schematics.  Even though they reivented themselves with Navistar they still have a tech support.

Also might want to try Mega Tech 1-541-758-8242 out of Oregon.  They have a few old Monaco employees that are very familiar with all the coaches.  I have dealt with a great lady named Kellyn Erickson on getting parts for my former coach vice going thru Monaco direct. 

Another option is try the Yahoo Monaco users group aka "Monacoers" someone there may have had a simular issue.

Lastly basement A/C's have been around in buses for ages.  Not sure if a cold call would work but might want to give a bus line a ring and maybe they would pass you to one of their maintenance guys.

Marquis is a great coach and I'm sure someone has gone down this road before.

V/R
Jeff
GO NAVY
Fly Navy


----------



## fultimn (Aug 4, 2010)

RE: Basement AC Air Duct Fan Motor not operating

Thanks for the info.  Have called Monaco, and got no where with them.  This Beaver, is  Safari built, then Monaco bought them around 02 or so. ( I Think)

Will make some calls based on the info you provided.  Appreciate it.


----------



## livanli (Aug 8, 2010)

RE: Basement AC Air Duct Fan Motor not operating

Thanks for the info.


----------



## boonems (Mar 17, 2011)

Re: Basement AC Air Duct Fan Motor not operating

We have a 2000 Beaver Marqis with AC problems.  We were told that one compressor was working and one was not.  Apparently SCS (AC manufacture) is no longer in business and no one sells the replacement compressors.  Ours is a 2702 Model.  

Was told that a 2702 has a drop in replacement (ductwork has to be reworked) - Coleman Unit Series 6536.  Unit is a 2 ton heat pump and doesn't cool as well as the 2702 and is pricy (around $3,000).

Does anyone know of any other options to get the air conditioner up and cooling again?


----------

